# Goldens Born in December 2021



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hello!
I will be picking up a puppy in 3 weeks that was born on Dec. 1  We are SO excited!
I am thrilled to have found the Golden Retriever Forum. I read a lot of the posts to gather information. If anyone is in the Boston area, and has a new puppy, I would love to connect.


----------



## LizaJ (Jan 6, 2022)

We don’t live near you but we’re in the process of adopting a puppy, who we’ve named Daisy, born on December 21st. We live in NW Arkansas.


----------

